# Longevity of Multi-Floral Paphiopedilum Flowers?



## Happypaphy7 (Dec 21, 2016)

My miniature ( Half Glanduliferum, the rest consist of Sandy, Roth, Philly) had its first flower open on November 24 and drop a few days ago. 

Wilhelminae flowers last about three weeks, too.

Is it wilhelminae influence or multis do not last very long in bloom in general?

Or my plants are just being cranky?


----------



## JAB (Dec 21, 2016)

Not sure specifically about that species, but there are a multitude of variable that contribute to a bud dropping. Cold blast of air? Too dry? Too humid? 
I suppose somewhere in the orchid world is a Buddhist lesson on impermanence. Enjoy what we have in the moment.


----------



## orchid527 (Dec 21, 2016)

The last multi to bloom for me was kolopakingii x stonei. It was in bloom for nearly 2 months, so at least some of them can last for a long time. I have two more multis that will be opening soon. I will keep track of how long they are in flower.

Mike


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Dec 21, 2016)

Thank you, Mike!


----------



## NYEric (Dec 22, 2016)

Some Multis have good bloom lifespan, best Paph species I've seen are niveum and godefroyae.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Dec 22, 2016)

Those are not multis! oke:


----------



## tnyr5 (Dec 24, 2016)

For an individual flower on the spike, a month is typical.


----------

